# Ford 3000 Select-o-speed



## jihansen (Feb 27, 2016)

Just got myself one of these, but missing the gear shifter. Anyone know where to get parts? 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect you will need to do online searches for tractor salvage yards, and then contact them until you find the complete shift console.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jihansen, welcome back to the forum.

Try the tractorhouse.com website. In their 'dismantled machine' section, they have many Ford 3000's in salvage. Some will have the SOS transmission. Parts for this transmission are scarce and very expensive. Your next hurdle will be finding cables to operate the PTO and transmission. And then filters for the transmission......


----------

